# Necesito un sensor de sonido que reconosca el sonido de un soplido o soplo



## Emmanuel_19 (Jun 12, 2008)

hola, soy estudiante de preparatoria y necesito que me ayuden a realizar un circuito, ya que cuento con los conocimientos básicos de electrónica, no puedo realizar este sensor. Necesito un circuito que cuando detecte un sonido (soplo) mande a la salida 5 V o un 1 lógico, ademas de que no ocupe mucho espacio. No se si me puedan echar la mano ya que no encuentro como hacer esto y ya estoy un poco desesperado porq no tengo idea de como se haga.


----------



## pepechip (Jun 13, 2008)

Puedes utilizar el NE567
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/ir1ch/index.htm

tentras que sustituir el fototransistor por el microfono y mediante la resistencia ajustable buscar la frecuencia del soplido. Es posible que tambien tengas que cambiar el condensador que hay en el pin 6.
Si dispones de osciloscopio ,tienes que comprobar que en el pin 5 tengas la misma frecuencia que la que proporciona su soplido.


----------



## Emmanuel_19 (Jun 17, 2008)

muchas gracias por tu ayuda, me acabas de salvar la vida


----------

